# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Horseback riding....

## DMA

Well, this almost 60 year old wants to get back in the saddle......  so was wondering if anyone has recommendations for a great place to go horseback riding in the states.  Would love to visit Montana, Wyoming..  but am open for suggestions.   

Thanks

----------


## KevinS

I have a friend who speaks well of Tanque Verde in Tucson.

http://www.tanqueverderanch.com

----------


## DMA

> I have a friend who speaks well of Tanque Verde in Tucson.
> 
> http://www.tanqueverderanch.com



Thanks Kevin.  Just had someone else mention the same place.  Going to check it out.!

----------


## goldold25

Trail rides at Sun Valley Lodge in Ketchum, Idaho are fun and scenic.  Also the lodging is old style up scale and fun.  Also have bowling fly fishing, skeet shooting, ice skating, bike riding, hiking and some really good restaurants in town. 

It's just a bit out-of-the-way.

----------


## DMA

> Trail rides at Sun Valley Lodge in Ketchum, Idaho are fun and scenic.  Also the lodging is old style up scale and fun.  Also have bowling fly fishing, skeet shooting, ice skating, bike riding, hiking and some really good restaurants in town. 
> 
> It's just a bit out-of-the-way.




Thank you you so much for this info....  Sounds like a lot of fun things to do!  Always wanted to try skeet shooting. 😊

----------

